# Password Manager



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Does anybody use a password manager to help manage all of your secure website login info on the web? I'm leaning hard that direction. Trying to get a feel for what would work best.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

At work I have 3 or 4 or 5 passwords that are changed monthly. For security purposes of course. And you cannot duplicate previous 12 passwords. 2 very common routes are month year or kids name number. Personally my current is apr2014. Ones that do not change I have a few that I use depending on rules. No more than 3 tries and I am in.

Next time password change.is required: may2014. Can you guess the one after that? How else can you remember a password that changes monthly without a post it note on the computer?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes, I do.

All of my log in data is managed except for my banking. I have a temp pass code either sent by email or text before I log on to those areas.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't care about passwords. None of my sensitive information is used online.

As an independent software developer for over 25 years, I ALWAYS put back doors, secret passwords, etc., into the systems I developed. I had to do this to protect myself.

My contracts always stated that I retained ownership of any software I developed or any derivative software. I did this because I needed to be able to reuse parts without question for other projects, other customers. And I didn't want any of my customers going into competition with me.

Several "customers" tried to play games about paying me when the time came, so I had to be able to shut them down. One firm tried to stiff me out of $250,000; another $50,000. They thought that they could bully me into complying with their terms or that I didn't have the b***ls, resources or smarts to stand up for myself.

This usually happened after a senior management change when some bozo wanted to make himself look good.

Guess they thought I didn't have expenses or employees to pay, liked to work for nothing or didn't deserve a return on my investment.

When I buy something online, I use Paypal linked to a petty cash account or special credit card with a $2,000 limit. My favorite email address is [email protected] My favorite telephone number is 212-555-1212 (NY information). My favorite birthday is 1/1/01. I don't "like" any businesses on Facebook. I don't Twitter (as you might see, I have a lot more to say than can be said in 140 characters.) I don't belong to any "buyer's clubs" like Walgreen's or have any "rewards cards" where they track your purchases. Social networking for me is going to church, talking with my neighbor or stopping at the local bar.

My guess is that every computer system is vulnerable to using or loosing your information either intentionally, accidentally, or criminally.

Just my rant of the day. (I cutting this short, but I do have a lot more thoughts on this subject!)

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Bonfire said:


> Does anybody use a password manager to help manage all of your secure website login info on the web? I'm leaning hard that direction. Trying to get a feel for what would work best.


Yup, called a notebook. In a locked desk drawer. Right next to the gun cabinet.

I have one bank, those passwords are in my head, two credit cards, passwords in my head. Have two as not everyone takes Discover, especially overseas.

One time use virtual credit or debit card numbers work real well.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

After finding out I bought a house in Arizona and a truck in California no longer is any of my sensitive data linked to online activity. Money needs managing? Someone at the bank sees my face and I get paper for my trail. Even so I still change my online passwords regularly.


----------

